

Ask HN: Please (re)review my new social learning site - bdmac97

Hi guys!  I submitted my site for review here last week and got some amazing feedback.  I have made a bunch of changes due to those suggestions combined with some user testing from www.usertesting.com.<p>I would really appreciate it if you guys could take a second look at it and give me a bit more feedback.<p>http://www.cafecourses.com
======
kailoa
I'd like to suggest supporting OpenID instead of making me create another
user/pass.

~~~
antiismist
yes, please do this. See e.g. <https://rpxnow.com/>

------
kailoa
One more. I'd also like to see "sample course" that I can take that _doesn't_
require me to log in. A lesser alternative would be a video screencast of an
actual course.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.cafecourses.com>

------
bdmac97
Thanks for the clickable link. I plan on supporting a variety of OpenIDs via
RPXNow in a future release. Thanks for the suggestion kailoa.

